# Top 10 things an apprentice messes up



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lunch order..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Step 1 A little humility might do you good. 

Based on that post I can pretty much assure you'll be the most hated guy on the job.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

B4T said:


> Lunch order..


NO NO NO!

Ill get that order right and even give you a sippy straw for your french imported water. But damnit.... I need to be better. Teach me you journeyman .


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I'll start. Step 1 A little humility might do you good.


Hey hey hey. I dont claim I know a lot. I dont. I just want to know the best way to get there. Nothing wrong with ambition. I want to be a contractor one day. I dont want the slow route here, teach me and feed my mind. I would like that.


Humility was never a strong point, im sorry. Still... I want to be better than most. Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

B4T said:


> Lunch order..


You know I would do it right! If I have 7 coffees, 3 sugar, 5 with creme, and one with an excessive amount of creme. I will get it right the first time sir. I will thank you for the opportunity. Would you like me to sweep the area as well? I just noticed a lot of loose wire around sir. If not I can dig the trench which does not seem to be finished. Need a ride home? The wife made some meatloaf if you would like some dinner and a beer.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Step 1 A little humility might do you good.
> 
> Based on that post I can pretty much assure you'll be the most hated guy on the job.


I dont mind being hated. Ambition separates me from those below. Is that bad? I try to keep a good report with everyone, synergy is key. I want those below me to respect me and those above me to do as well. Synergy for me means that my boss likes what I do and my underlings do as well. I feel as though I can make everyone content. Maybe not happy but as best content.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Fiki said:


> I dont mind being hated. Ambition separates me from those below. Is that bad? I try to keep a good report with everyone, synergy is key. I want those below me to respect me and those above me to do as well. Synergy for me means that my boss likes what I do and my underlings do as well. I feel as though I can make everyone content. Maybe not happy but as best content.


Wow! Nobody cares if your better than everyone else your an electrician not kobe byrant. Even if your respected by other electricians some body will always be there to piss on you even if your an EC. Calm down your setting yourself for disappointment or failure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

failelectric said:


> Wow! Nobody cares if your better than everyone else your an electrician not kobe byrant. Even if your respected by other electricians some body will always be there to piss on you even if your an EC. Calm down your setting yourself for disappointment or failure. :thumbsup:


Give me failure! Rub my face in mud. Thats what I want! Show me why I am wrong and let me get better! I have another 2-3 years of fail before im happy. Destroy my ego. Do it. I need to be better


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Give me failure! Rub my face in mud. Thats what I want! Show me why I am wrong and let me get better! I have another 2-3 years of fail before im happy. Destroy my ego. Do it. I need to be better


This might be a shocker to you...............Your not going to know everything in 3 years.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

failelectric said:


> Wow! Nobody cares if your better than everyone else your an electrician not kobe byrant. Even if your respected by other electricians some body will always be there to piss on you even if your an EC. Calm down your setting yourself for disappointment or failure. :thumbsup:


Sir, you are better than me... you are... I want to be better than you. Im pissed. Pissed that I cant show you guys a thing or two. My nose.... Buried in the NEC. I hunger for it.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

```

```



failelectric said:


> This might be a shocker to you...............Your not going to know everything in 3 years.


No, in 3 years....... I will. I need too. Im going for an engineering degree I need to be a billionaire....

```

```


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Sir, you are better than me... you are... I want to be better than you. Im pissed. Pissed that I cant show you guys a thing or two. My nose.... Buried in the NEC. I hunger for it.


Why? Being an EC is not worth it better to find a good paying empolyer and stick with it. I would not waste to much time reading the code book. It is a referance book. learn how to use it like that, its not a fact book or a how to book. Focus on your mech. skills first the knowledge later. Empolyers dont give a crap how many codes you can recite the want to see production. Best advice is dont do this for a living it sucks and does not pay well especially in CALI.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Eating

Breathing

Sleeping

Walking

Dressing

Talking

Listening

Drinking

Sitting

Lunch Order


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiki said:


> No, in 3 years....... I will. I need too. Im going for an engineering degree I need to be a billionaire....



Try Major league Baseball you stand a better chance at becoming a Billionaire......:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

failelectric said:


> I would not waste to much time reading the code book. It is a referance book. learn how to use it like that, its not a fact book or a how to book. Focus on your mech. skills first the knowledge later.


Says the member called *fail*electric. :laughing:



> Empolyers dont give a crap how many codes you can recite the want to see production.


Speak for yourself, we want both production and knowledge.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Wow*

1 # Keep you mouth shut during the day !
2 # Dont ever touch my tools ever!
3 # Dont sit by me at lunch time !
4 # Get material all day !
5 # Dont let me see you on your cell !
6 # Dont ware baggie pants !
7 # Clean up mess without being told!
8 #Come to work on time and go home fast!
9 #Dont ask for a day off ever!
10 #Dont look at me stupid ever! 

Thers more but i dont want to offend anyone !


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweep the floor
Dig the trench
Get the coffee
Carry my tools
Get off your high horse
Don't ask any questions


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

I think you should change your name to Rudy. You've got heart kid. There is no way that you could possibly learn everything in 3 years. It's impossible. Everyone makes mistakes. Someone on here once said "Anyone can do it right the first time. It's takes skill and experience to fix a phuck up."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1. Thinking they're the best and thinking they _can_ be the best.
2. Using their personal cell phone for calling and texting all day.
3. Believing tools are disposable.
4. Not asking when they're less than 100% positive.
5. Driving that thumpy-thump piece of shît car to the job site.
6. Not dressing like a professional.
7. Too many F bombs.
8. Stretching out a 15-minute break into a 40-minute break.
9. Stretching out a 30-minute lunch into an hour and a half lunch.
10. Driving the company vehicle like they stole it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You do not want to be the most hated guy, you'll be sweeping the floor and getting break everyday.

Getting break is NUMBER 1.
Always having a pencil.
Not making your JW look like a fool.
A bit of humility would go a long ways.
No attitudes.
and what 480 said


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

11. Not filling out your time card every day and waiting until Payroll calls you so you can get a paycheck, then bitching about not getting a paycheck because they didn't have your time card.
12. Thinking that asking on an internet forum "What's the best  fill in blank ?" and you went out and got  blank  will make you a better electrician. 
13. Not keeping your mouth shut, especially around the customer, GC, architect, inspector, etc.
14. Thinking the being an electrician is somehow superior to being in any of the other building trades (mason, plumber, framer, etc.)
15. Believing your foreman sits in the air-conditioned trailer all day so he can play solitaire on his laptop instead of putting on a tool belt.
16. Bringing all your personal problems on to the job site.
17. Having faith in your self-proclaimed superiority so much you think you're entitled to a $5/hr raise every Performance Review.
18. It's a job site, not a Grunge/Goth fashion show. Pull the gawdam pants up, wear a belt, and lose the offensive T-shirt, earrings and nose piercings.
19. Trying to reinvent the trade with too many Wonder Solutions like, "Instead of using a utility knife to remove the SonoTubes from the light pole bases, why not just soak 'em in gas and _burn_ 'em off?"
20. Believing your personal life doesn't impact your performance, despite the fact that you stayed out last night until 3AM caused you to oversleep this morning, you showed up late and your ass is dragging so much you're absolutely worthless today.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ditch the attitude before the guys at work find out how big of a ****** you are.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Fiki said:


> . I want to be paid more than my journeyman. Sorry, this will never happen.
> 
> I want to show up my journeyman in the field.
> Your job is to assist, listen and learn. Respect goes a long ways also.
> ...


Just chill out a bit, your ambition is admirable but don't let it become obnoxious.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Quote: 19. Trying to reinvent the trade with too many Wonder Solutions like, "Instead of using a utility knife to remove the SonoTubes from the light pole bases, why not just soak 'em in gas and _burn_ 'em off?"

Nice.

BTW We need a "chuckle" smiley.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 5. Driving that thumpy-thump piece of shît car to the job site.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

21. Thinking your job is somehow a God-given/ protected by the US Constitution/ provided for by a Papal Bull _right_ …. The world, the company, the boss, the foreman…….all somehow ‘owe’ you.
22. Failing, on a regular basis, to show up with the required tools.
23. Writing _everything_ like you’re text messaging.
24. The simple fact that you desire an extravagant lifestyle (you like expensive toys, you want a fancy car, you have three kids already, you bought a $750k house, you want to vacation overseas every year) does NOT make you a more valuable employee and does NOT entitle you to a pay grade higher than others with the same skill set living within their means.
25. Overcomplicating the simple stuff, oversimplifying the complicated stuff, and overthinking the well-established.
26. Turn that acid-induced, head-banging, can’t-understand-the-lyrics crap OFF! 
27. It’s called ‘work’ because you are expected to *work*, not just _show up_ for 8 hours.
28. To you, it’s a job…. To me, it’s a career. Some day, maybe you’ll understand.
29. There’s more to being an electrician than memorizing the NEC. Far more. The NEC won’t teach you how to interpret blueprints, submit RFIs, read spec manuals, layout conduit runs, troubleshoot problems, co-ordinate work with other trades, perform CPR…..
30. There’s more to being an electrician than memorizing the NEC. There’s _understanding_ it.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fiki said:


> Basically I need to be better than everyone else ever, always.


 


That statement means that you won't be. Ever.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

31. Thinking that ET members will limit their lists to just ten things.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 31. Thinking that ET members will limit their lists to just ten things.


 
Gosh, 480. What is up your rear end this morning?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Gosh, 480. What is up your rear end this morning?


Probably an ear of corn.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Gosh, 480. What is up your rear end this morning?



Just rambling about all the 'hot-shot' apprentices I've had to deal with in the past.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Probably an ear of corn.



Just the cob.:whistling2:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

If they let you drive the company vehicle then don't complain about driving all the time. The j-man may use the time to do his paperwork.

Most importantly: If you ask the j-man how to do something and they go to the trouble of showing you, then you'd bloody well better do it that way.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Probably an ear of corn.


 
He's from Iowa, that is for sure.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Kid, you starting to bug. And I don't even work with you. You remind me of one of those little yappy dogs I want to kick through the uprights. You've been in school something like 8 months, but haven't really been working, right? What makes you think you'll be done with your apprenticeship in 2-3 years? I believe the ABC is a 5 year program.

Being a code god, doesn't make you a great electrician. I would love to have Holt, Henry, and Tedesco in my contacts for advice when needed, but do you think I am going to call them when I need (4) 400' parallel runs of 4" run installed by the end of the week? No, I want a guy who knows how to run pipe. They only need to know a couple code references and they shouldn't have to look them up. Supports, reaming, and number of bends. 

Another thing, just because you get a state cert doesn't necessarily mean you are a Journeyman. You need 5 years of FULL TIME work as an apprentice (as a percentage of journeyman pay), and I like to call years 6-10, 100% apprenticeship. Because you still don't know everything.

Your ambition and passion are great, but you ain't gonna get there overnight. You need to just shut up, listen, and learn.

No matter how much sh!t you get from this thread, we do care, otherwise we wouldn't be responding. There's thousands of years of experience and knowledge from the members that have replied so far, you have 8 months. If I was in your shoes, I would humble up and take that advice.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Fiki said:


> I want to be paid more than my journeyman.


 That will never happen. Literally, never.


> I want to show up my journeyman in the field.


 How will you get ahead by making the people look bad who are responsible for your performance reviews?


> I want to blow up the competition.


 Then you need to realize who you're competing against: It's not the j-men. The card in their wallet is their ace. The other apprentices are your competition. Learn from their mistakes.


> I dont mind digging trenches and will finish the trench without being paid if it takes to long.


Never, ever say out-loud that you will work for free.


> I need to move up in the ranks. I want to be ready to prepare for my masters exam when I take my journeyman's.


 In my life I've met two licensed electricians who had difficulty wiring a single pole switch. The license is just a piece of laminated paper and is absolutely no guarantee of ability.


> Basically I need to be better than everyone else ever, always.


 This is the wrong attitude. It's asinine; there's _always_ someone better than you.

If you prove yourself responsible and reliable, you shut up and work hard, and accept your mistakes like a man, you will be already be better than 90% of the guys in your position.

I've probably just wasted my breath, though. You don't happen to know a kid named Kaboler...? 

-John


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 1. Thinking they're the best and thinking they _can_ be the best.
> 2. Using their personal cell phone for calling and texting all day.
> 3. Believing tools are disposable.
> 4. Not asking when they're less than 100% positive.
> ...



So, what if the red text is my journeyman? Oh, and I'm guilty of the blue text, the principle, not the example.:whistling2:

I'm due for a rotation soon, maybe I'll end up in a different situation. Nice list on short notice, I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I still say troll.. I'd be highly surprised if not.. been wrong a, errr, few times :whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I still say troll.. I'd be highly surprised if not.. been wrong a, errr, few times :whistling2:


I am gonna disagree. He definitely smells like a 19 year old who thinks he is the best because he got an A on a test in class.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I am gonna disagree. He definitely smells like a 19 year old who thinks he is the best because he got an A on a test in class.


Ever hear where the term mall ninja came from? Just feels like that. Gotta trust your finely honed instincts.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Ever hear where the term mall ninja came from? Just feels like that. Gotta trust your finely honed instincts.


No, I never have. Maybe you're right. I love urban dictionary.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Fiki said:


> I want to be paid more than my journeyman.


Good luck with that, I can honestly say that I only know of one apprentice who ever made more than his Journeyman and that was me. This had to do with me having a degree in industrial electronics and programming PLC's not with who could bend pipe and pull wire faster. 

If you want to make more than any jw you need to get into motor controls and PLC's fast. Your local college will probably have some kind of electrical courses you can take but don't expect to make anymore unless you work at the right place. 

I worked for 3 commercial construction contractors before I started making good money off of my controls knowledge, although it was nice to go from $14/hr to $23/hr. 

This is an extreme situation I do not know any other person who has ever done this, I got crazy lucky and found someone who appreciated my abilities and I am grateful for it to this day, because of the man who saw my skills I got thrust into a few jobs I wasn't ready for but was forced to learn and become better.
*Good luck.*


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Chances are you'll be installing a lot of receptacles. Take great pride in installing them correctly. Just this little thing IMO will go a long way in demonstrating the kind of electrician you're going to be. 

406.4 Receptacle Mounting. Receptacles shall be
mounted in boxes or assemblies designed for the purpose,
and such boxes or assemblies shall be *securely fastened* in
place unless otherwise permitted elsewhere in this Code.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> 5. Driving that thumpy-thump piece of shît car to the job site.


Hey what's wrong with my 1985 Chrevrolet C10 Custom Deluxe? My boss actually likes it wants to buy it off me.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

When I was 2nd year we were wiring an assisted living facility and I was doing 2 units to my J-mans 1 and thought he would be happy about it. :no:


----------



## Toolmaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I say GO FOR IT!!! tell your j-man you're better than him...spout off code to the inspector.....and let the boss KNOW that you are the best and deserve the cash reserved for the truely talented. If he doesn't give up the bucks, WALK. That'll show him who's boss. 

Maybe just hire some journeymen now to qualify YOUR license, start a corporation and start at the top! 

When you get done, the anwser is yes.....I would like fries with that.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> When I was 2nd year we were wiring an assisted living facility and I was doing 2 units to my J-mans 1 and thought he would be happy about it. :no:


 

I bet that went over like a turd in a salad bowl.


----------



## Gaffer15 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm wondering how much of his work his journeyman had to do over


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Gaffer15 said:


> I'm wondering how much of his work his journeyman had to do over



That's the common reply of somebody who drags ass all day.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> When I was 2nd year we were wiring an assisted living facility and I was doing 2 units to my J-mans 1 and thought he would be happy about it. :no:


 

Careful with that avatar. There's some **** on here that will cry about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Hey what's wrong with my 1985 Chrevrolet C10 Custom Deluxe? My boss actually likes it wants to buy it off me.



Does it have $10k in sound gear in it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Does it have $10k in sound gear in it?


Hay now... whats wrong with having $10k of sound gear in your truck? 

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hay now... whats wrong with having $10k of sound gear in your truck?
> 
> ~Matt


Nothing, as long as the vehicle is worthy of it. $10k of sound gear in a car worth $2k is kinda dumb.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Nothing, as long as the vehicle is worthy of it. $10k of sound gear in a car worth $2k is kinda dumb.


Ok, Very true!:thumbup:

Or when the rims cost more than the junker they are on.. LOL


~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hay now... whats wrong with having $10k of sound gear in your truck?
> 
> ~Matt


With the music I listen to, $10K of sound gear in my truck would sound like a caribou stampede.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

> Nothing, as long as the vehicle is worthy of it. $10k of sound gear in a car worth $2k is kinda dumb.


 I gotta agree. Late at night around here, these guys drive by shaking the windows of my house. This is just idiotic.

And anyone who disagrees, let me ask this...how would you feel if I drove through your neighborhood at 3AM unloading a 12 gauge? Not shooting at anything, just to make the most noise possible? Just so you would notice me? Just because I have nothing else in life worthy of you taking notice of besides how loud I can be?

That crap is the epitome of stupidity. Admit it, its not the sound quality, or you would be firing tubes in a sound room. Its just a noise making deal trying to get noticed. Exactly like wearing pants around your knees- you don't do it because its comfortable...you do it to draw attention.

One day I hope there is a breaking story on CNN-

Headline: Man blows "thump thump" car to bits, and the weasley guy with "Beaver fever" hair right out of his pants! They were around his ankles anyway...but still.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> ........ you don't do it because its comfortable...you do it to draw attention...............


They do it because they're compensating for something.

And don't fire off a shotgun..... just crank up the Maynard Ferguson CD. That's what I do.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Who in the world is Maynard Furguson?

I have got to send you a Rollins Band CD.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Does it have $10k in sound gear in it?


No just $10K worth of blue lights on it lol. Not really but it was funny.



480sparky said:


> Nothing, as long as the vehicle is worthy of it. $10k of sound gear in a car worth $2k is kinda dumb.


Same thing that is wrong with a car worth 1k with a 3k light bar on it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

lefleuron said:


> Who in the world is Maynard Furguson?......



Kids these days.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If I produced a cop show, that aired on daytime tv, That song would be the opener. I like it, hell my cat even likes it!

~Matt


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> They do it because they're compensating for something.
> 
> And don't fire off a shotgun..... just crank up the Maynard Ferguson CD. That's what I do.


lmao they are doing it because living in moms basement is cheap, otherwise they couldn't afford it.....90% true dont hate lol


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

pudge565 said:


> No just $10K worth of blue lights on it lol. Not really but it was funny.
> 
> 
> Same thing that is wrong with a car worth 1k with a 3k light bar on it.


you have to have priorities lol, there is double the cost of my truck in the tool box, maybe he couldn't afford the light bar if he spent more on the truck lol


----------



## wfurrer (Feb 22, 2011)

Never say "do what?"


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Kids these days.


 


Cool song, Old Man:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Fiki said:


> Basically I need to be better than everyone else ever, always.


Loose the ego, and stop acting like kaboler.:thumbup:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Smoke said:


> you have to have priorities lol, there is double the cost of my truck in the tool box, maybe he couldn't afford the light bar if he spent more on the truck lol


I have more in my toolbox than what I payed for the truck.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Careful with that avatar. There's some **** on here that will cry about it.


I just noticed what that really is! :thumbup:

Yeah I agree, the holy rollers ain't gonna like that one.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> Headline: Man blows "thump thump" car to bits, and the weasley guy with "Beaver fever" hair right out of his pants! They were around his ankles anyway...but still.:thumbsup:


It's Bieber Fever (I have a 13 year old cousin). Beaver Fever is completely different. And the chances of someone having Bieber Fever and Beaver Fever are slim to none.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> It's Bieber Fever (I have a 13 year old cousin). Beaver Fever is completely different. And the chances of someone having Bieber Fever and Beaver Fever are slim to none.


WTF are you even talking about? :001_huh:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> It's Bieber Fever (I have a 13 year old cousin). Beaver Fever is completely different. And the chances of someone having Bieber Fever and Beaver Fever are slim to none.



What about Beiber's Beaver Fever?:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> I just noticed what that really is! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah I agree, the holy rollers ain't gonna like that one.


 

I received hate mail for showing polka dotted women's underwear.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

im totally confused lol, beavers eat trees.
why would you pimp your car to impress a tree eater?
just shows how stupid young tree eaters are lol...
(family entertainment, lmao, i have 2 words for you Sam Kinneson)
one of the best family entertainers [email protected]@@@o)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:

Awesome thread


----------



## electronasized (Mar 4, 2011)

*your the best*

Back to apprentices 1. show respect to your superior and that is your J man. He is undefeated by you. 2. you should never feel that you are better than anyone and if you do keep that **** to yourself. 3. don't bite the hand that feeds you (knowledge) 4. don't be brainwashed by your group a man is a man. 5. two ears and one mouth don't forget that (listen more than run your mouth) 6. relax, way to much energy 7. get some experience under your belt 8. don't think you know it all ever nobody likes those guys 9. bring all your tools for the trade that you got. 10. And don't forget to pack a lunch..... :blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

lefleuron said:


> Who in the world is Maynard Furguson?
> 
> I have got to send you a Rollins Band CD.


That won't get him far. Send him a Dying Fetus CD.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electronasized said:


> Back to apprentices 1. show respect to your superior and that is your J man. He is undefeated by you. 2. you should never feel that you are better than anyone and if you do keep that **** to yourself. 3. don't bite the hand that feeds you (knowledge) 4. don't be brainwashed by your group a man is a man. 5. two ears and one mouth don't forget that (listen more than run your mouth) 6. relax, way to much energy 7. get some experience under your belt 8. don't think you know it all ever nobody likes those guys 9. bring all your tools for the trade that you got. 10. And don't forget to pack a lunch..... :blink:


How is work in Nebraska anyhow?

~Matt


----------



## Tommy I (Feb 13, 2011)

1.) Show up 10-15 minutes early everyday.
2.) Always take OT when offered.
3.) On the same note as 2.), if at all possible jump on night shift if they ask you. Usually its only for a short time and the boss will (should) appreciate and remember it.
4.) Bring tools everyday.
5.) Keep working hard when no one is around.
6.) Do things your journeyman's way when you're on his job. If he asks you "who showed you how to do it that way?" with a condescending tone, do your best not to throw anyone under the bus.
7.) Use a little tact when negotiating through jobsite issues/politics, or else people will start to wonder why you are always in the middle of arguments or other BS on the job.
8.) Wait as long as possible to take for your first day off (vacation or sick) when starting a new job.
9.) I know this might be hard for you, but try to make your journeyman/foreman look better without trying to steal the show.
10.) Never laugh at a journeyman when he is trying to show you something. For some reason it seems like things that go wrong 1 out of 100 times will go wrong when he is showing you. 

Some of mine are more in line with keeping good relations on the job, but you have to do this stuff to keep a job and you have to keep a job to keep learning. I'm a first year apprentice, but I gave three and a half years to another trade and this is what I've picked up so far. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Tommy I said:


> 1.) Show up 10-15 minutes early everyday.
> 2.) Always take OT when offered.
> 3.) On the same note as 2.), if at all possible jump on night shift if they ask you. Usually its only for a short time and the boss will (should) appreciate and remember it.
> 4.) Bring tools everyday.
> ...


Good advice.
Fiki, lose the attitude. You're still in the babysteps phase of your apprenticeship. You need to be the best? Cool. You're not going to be. Doesnt mean you shouldnt try. 

Oh and by the way, if I was your journeyman, and you tried to upstage me or make yourself look better at my expense, I'd bury you. Dont be that guy. Be a team player. Learn what you can, work your ass off. 

Oh and I dont know what you're smokin, but we dont get rich in this trade. You're on the path of a lot of hard work for sh!tty pay.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Good advice.
> Fiki, lose the attitude. You're still in the babysteps phase of your apprenticeship. You need to be the best? Cool. You're not going to be. Doesnt mean you shouldnt try.
> 
> Oh and by the way, if I was your journeyman, and you tried to upstage me or make yourself look better at my expense, I'd bury you. Dont be that guy. Be a team player. Learn what you can, work your ass off.
> ...


Good post SparkYZ I agree...:thumbup:


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Good advice.
> Fiki, lose the attitude. You're still in the babysteps phase of your apprenticeship. You need to be the best? Cool. You're not going to be. Doesnt mean you shouldnt try.
> 
> Oh and by the way, if I was your journeyman, and you tried to upstage me or make yourself look better at my expense, I'd bury you. Dont be that guy. Be a team player. Learn what you can, work your ass off.
> ...



Yep I got an attitude, sorry. Hell I thought the pay would be great 10 years down the road. I dont mind paying my dues for a few years digging trenches and other grunt work for low pay but I had my hopes that I would be making a good amount in the future. Maybe like 30 an hr, thats about three times as much as I get paid now but with that kind of pay I could live like a king on a budget.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fiki said:


> Yep I got an attitude, sorry. Hell I thought the pay would be great 10 years down the road. I dont mind paying my dues for a few years digging trenches and other grunt work for low pay but I had my hopes that I would be making a good amount in the future. Maybe like 30 an hr, thats about three times as much as I get paid now but with that kind of pay I could live like a king on a budget.


Maybe you should join the union... They dont do a damn thing and get paid way more than most merit shops around here.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Maybe you should join the union... They dont do a damn thing and get paid way more than most merit shops around here.
> 
> ~Matt


LMAOOO!!:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Maybe you should join the union... They dont do a damn thing and get paid way more than most merit shops around here.
> 
> ~Matt


Yep. He's right. And guess what Fiki, if you don't lose the attitude, you won't keep a job. Good luck hitting the 30$ mark. I don't know what you're smoking, but pass it over here!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Yep. He's right. And guess what Fiki, if you don't lose the attitude, you won't keep a job. Good luck hitting the 30$ mark. I don't know what you're smoking, but pass it over here!


 Well it's got to be some damm good stuff..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

$30 an hour for someone who does construction is very very high, unless your running extremely large jobs. I only know a couple guys making close to that mark in merit shops I couldn't tell you about union. Shoot more for $25 an hour although I don't know about your area.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

failelectric said:


> This might be a shocker to you...............Your not going to know everything in 3 years.


Your never going to know everything


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

local5wireslayer said:


> Your never going to know everything



Because they will change the code every few years!!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If you're any good, in 10 years you may very well be around $40 per hour, non union. But you're young and dumb. I imagine you don't have any financial skills yet. $80k a year is not a lot of money in your area, especially in 10 years. You have a very high COL in the bay area. What kind of house can you buy for $250k in your area in 10 years? 

But, you got to remember, take our advice. Lose the attitude. When you have time, use this forum. Go back and read all the old posts on apprentices. It might humble you up a little bit.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Maybe you should join the union... They dont do a damn thing and get paid way more than most merit shops around here.
> 
> ~Matt


Unions bust their ass just as much as anyone else... theirs lazy people in both union and nonunion... i've worked both and their both lazy... sorry to disappoint... haha


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

racerjim0 said:


> Because they will change the code every few years!!


And the trade is so diverse.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

I've seen a lot of apprentices laid off. They were all laid off for one of two reasons:
1) Not listening to the foreman
2) Not performing at the level expected of them

Not performing is usually related to not listening to the foreman.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

dowmace said:


> $30 an hour for someone who does construction is very very high, unless your running extremely large jobs. I only know a couple guys making close to that mark in merit shops I couldn't tell you about union. Shoot more for $25 an hour although I don't know about your area.



California vs. Oklahoma. $30 is pretty normal for a non-union JW around here.

Of course, $25 in OK is probably more in real wages than $35 here.....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

OaklandElec said:


> California vs. Oklahoma. $30 is pretty normal for a non-union JW around here.
> 
> Of course, $25 in OK is probably more in real wages than $35 here.....


I'm surprised you didn't bring up Robert in this thread... :whistling2:
:laughing:


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

OaklandElec said:


> California vs. Oklahoma. $30 is pretty normal for a non-union JW around here.
> 
> Of course, $25 in OK is probably more in real wages than $35 here.....


In OK the average Jman is around 22ish and thats enough to live very comfortably I know lots of electricians that own large houses and multiple vehicles comfortably so I guess the col is much different. I know I live here because it costs more to live most other places. :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

local5wireslayer said:


> Unions bust their ass just as much as anyone else... theirs lazy people in both union and nonunion... i've worked both and their both lazy... sorry to disappoint... haha


 

Yeah but in an open shop you'd get sh it canned by lunch time instead of hiding behind your "brothers"


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

dowmace said:


> $30 an hour for someone who does construction is very very high, unless your running extremely large jobs. I only know a couple guys making close to that mark in merit shops I couldn't tell you about union. Shoot more for $25 an hour although I don't know about your area.


Well over $30 up here in Canada, non union :thumbup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

480 - love the #18-:thumbsup:



> 18. It's a job site, not a Grunge/Goth fashion show. Pull the gawdam pants up, wear a belt, and lose the offensive T-shirt, earrings and nose piercings.




I'd send the kid home without pay if he doesn't shed the conductives out of the body. Kid obviously wouldn't be interested in the trade if he thinks he is going to work with that on him at work!

After work, I don't care, that is his time, but at work, no chance!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

dowmace said:


> In OK the average Jman is around 22ish and thats enough to live very comfortably I know lots of electricians that own large houses and multiple vehicles comfortably so I guess the col is much different. I know I live here because it costs more to live most other places. :thumbup:


22 an hour barely pays for an apartment and a truck payment in Los Angeles.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> 22 an hour barely pays for an apartment and a truck payment in Los Angeles.


But America is a big country where one family barely gets by on $45.00 in one city a man can live like a king on that in another place.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah but in an open shop you'd get sh it canned by lunch time instead of hiding behind your "brothers"


I can't speak for other Locals, but mine doesn't tolerate slack-offs on the job. Every job in our jurisdiction is a code of excellence job and we take it seriously because we know the reputation that slackers have given the IBEW over the years.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> If you're any good, in 10 years you may very well be around $40 per hour, non union. But you're young and dumb. I imagine you don't have any financial skills yet. $80k a year is not a lot of money in your area, especially in 10 years. You have a very high COL in the bay area. What kind of house can you buy for $250k in your area in 10 years?
> 
> But, you got to remember, take our advice. Lose the attitude. When you have time, use this forum. Go back and read all the old posts on apprentices. It might humble you up a little bit.



80k/year is plenty to live here comfortably, especially if you live alone.

~Matt

Sent from my HTC Evo using ET app.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I can't speak for other Locals, but mine doesn't tolerate slack-offs on the job. Every job in our jurisdiction is a code of excellence job and we take it seriously because we know the reputation that slackers have given the IBEW over the years.


Same here in Vancouver. I haven't seen or worked with anyone in the IBEW who doesn't work hard every day.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree 80k per year for a single guy is great here in the bay. Since I live/work here I hope I don't end up with fiki as a coworker because I can't stand obnoxious, pridefull first year apprentices who have entitlement issues from their brief schooling. Obtaining an "A" on a combinations circuits test doesn't' t mean you don't have to listen to your JW or foreman. Thats a quick way to find yourself back flipping burgers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I can't speak for other Locals, but mine doesn't tolerate slack-offs on the job. Every job in our jurisdiction is a code of excellence job and we take it seriously because we know the reputation that slackers have given the IBEW over the years.


 

oh please...the code of excellence is a joke. Tell that to somebody who doesn't know ant better...


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> I agree 80k per year for a single guy is great here in the bay. Since I live/work here I hope I don't end up with fiki as a coworker because I can't stand obnoxious, pridefull first year apprentices who have entitlement issues from their brief schooling. Obtaining an "A" on a combinations circuits test doesn't' t mean you don't have to listen to your JW or foreman. Thats a quick way to find yourself back flipping burgers.


Im not really that much of a prick in person. But I understand what you are saying, I was drunk with ego when typing. Sorry .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Im not really that much of a prick in person. But I understand what you are saying, I was drunk with ego when typing. Sorry .


Alcohol is Dynamite ....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Drunk foruming............as bad or worse than drunk dialing..........


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like this thread. I think it's good he is getting put in his place anonimously on this forum instead of publicly on the job.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Top 10 things an apprentice messes up

Over anxious-cocky-arrogant..= Not capable to listen or follow direction.
*


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

chris856 said:


> I like this thread. I think it's good he is getting put in his place anonimously on this forum instead of publicly on the job.


Yup yup, I'll keep eating that humble pie :thumbsup:. Not so bad after the first gulp.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't let your mouth work faster than your ears.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Drunk foruming............as bad or worse than drunk dialing..........


 

Ever go on Ebay drunk?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RyanB said:


> Same here in Vancouver. I haven't seen or worked with anyone in the IBEW who doesn't work hard every day.


:thumbsup: Good to hear that!



mcclary's electrical said:


> oh please...the code of excellence is a joke. Tell that to somebody who doesn't know ant better...


Whatever. I take it seriously because it makes sense.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Ever go on Ebay drunk?


I can't recall the last time I was drunk.........no, I have not, but I am sure that NO good could ever come from that!

I tried getting drunk one time after becoming a mom.......the hangover part I never care to repeat, at least while the kids are young. I don't even really care for being intoxicated in front of kids. It's just not a classy look.:no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Harry... go to bed.




~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I don't even really care for being intoxicated in front of kids. It's just not a classy look.:no:


I quit drinking to the point of getting high when my kids were born. I think kids seeing their parents falling down drunk or just stupid drunk can hardly boost their image of their parents.

I remember my friends laughing about how their parents looked like idiots when hammered. I never wanted to hear that from my kids. We owe them a better life than that.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah but in an open shop you'd get sh it canned by lunch time instead of hiding behind your "brothers"


We give people the option to change sometimes... i stress sometimes. We get rid of people just as fast believe me. But, it does depend on location. Some smallers locals take advantage of "brotherhood". Things like that give us a bad name.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> I quit drinking to the point of getting high when my kids were born. I think kids seeing their parents falling down drunk or just stupid drunk can hardly boost their image of their parents.
> 
> I remember my friends laughing about how their parents looked like idiots when hammered. I never wanted to hear that from my kids. We owe them a better life than that.


you know it. Just enough to get that fuzzy warm feeling is more than enough for me, and even that, with a 3 year old, feels like I am crossing a line.


----------



## local5wireslayer (Feb 24, 2011)

erics37 said:


> :thumbsup: Good to hear that!
> 
> Whatever. I take it seriously because it makes sense.


Makes alot of sense...


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know why the union got dragged into this but I will say I am disappointed in the union guys you have worked with, because my experience is the total opposite. 99% of the people I have worked with bust ass, as do I...


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

running dummy said:


> I don't know why the union got dragged into this but I will say I am disappointed in the union guys you have worked with, because my experience is the total opposite. 99% of the people I have worked with bust ass, as do I...


You'll soon see the non-union guys on here know much, much more about us union members and our job sites than we do. 

It's very amusing.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Stan B. said:


> You'll soon see the non-union guys on here know much, much more about us union members and our job sites than we do.
> 
> It's very amusing.


It's amusing to see you showing your lack of understanding the issues discussed by the MAJORITY of open shop men and union members.


----------



## tburrows (May 27, 2011)

Check out the CODE OF EXCELLENCE, it's on our site here http://www.sfelectricaltraining.org/Excellence.html


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tburrows said:


> Check out the CODE OF EXCELLENCE, it's on our site here http://www.sfelectricaltraining.org/Excellence.html


And two ton Tessy looks like Marylyn Monroe on the web, just read her profile. Anyone can print OR promise anything, proof is in the work.


----------



## tburrows (May 27, 2011)

Just offering a set of standards, up to you what you do with them


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Top 10 mistakes I make as an apprentice:

1) Not numbering the wires before the pull, or cutting the wires after the pull without writing down the numbers off the reel. Gotta remember what sets are what, and what neutral belongs with what pair.

2) Cutting wires too short. EMT etc? No problem. Cutting the wires too short? Hell on earth.

3) Believing everything a journeyman says. If you get confused, ask 2 journeymen, and they'll argue until one of them brings out a codebook.

4) Believing the customer. Still trying to figure them out. They seem to call everything "a ballast".

5) Not planning far enough ahead. I recently had to run some cat6 from 1 room to anther, and 3/4 of the way through, I realized there was an empty EMT that ran from where I had to go to where I wanted to go. Doh!!!!

6) Getting hurt. Gotta be really careful to not over-exert yourself. You'll end up taking 2 days off because you were trying to get done 1 hour earlier.

7) Letting people talk over your head. I once risked embarrasment and asked what "bbb" means. They were talking, and a guy said, "it all has to be BBB". I said, "what's BBB?", "I dunno. I'd rather look dumb asking a good question and learn something than anything else.

8) Learning. When I'm working with the big boss (he's awesome), I always ask him to teach me something I don't know. Bosses don't mind finding stuff you don't know.

9) Talking. It's good to talk, but don't talk about anything much in front of customers about much of anything. You don't want to be the one opening the can of worms, or worries, or whatever.

10) Working slow. Plan, and get all the tools you need, all the supplies you need, and get the job done. Speed comes with time, but nothing'll piss people off more than watching an apprentice go back and forth from the van to the job all day.

Maybe I was the one talking about the codebook on the pooper.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Top 10 mistakes I make as an apprentice:
> 
> 1) NOT STFU and Listen.


 








Dang Know it all kids....:wheelchair:


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 14. Thinking the being an electrician is somehow superior to being in any of the other building trades (mason, plumber, framer, etc.)


I'm not? :blink:


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

For some reason fiki I see you ending up as a grizzled old inspector that fails anyone for the slightest thing.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

randas said:


> Well over $30 up here in Canada, non union :thumbup:


well over 40 here in Canada union:notworthy:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> UGLY WORDS


I listen, too well, and that's why I'm beyond what you would expect a 1st year to be.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I listen, too well, and that's why I'm beyond what you would expect a 1st year to be.


I'll take snotty nosed douchebag apprentices for a thousand Alex.

Your answer, KABOLER

Question: Who can piss off the most people on EC?

You are correct!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> I'll take snotty nosed douchebag apprentices for a thousand Alex.
> 
> Your answer, KABOLER
> 
> ...


Uppity aren't you? I sure have your panties in a bunch.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay, you all scream your fool heads off down here, below this post, and I'll be back soon to read them and reply!!!!!!


----------



## jchve46 (May 18, 2011)

There is nothing smarter than a 5th year apprentice, and nothing dumber than a 1 st year journeyman!


----------



## NMJockey (Apr 9, 2011)

tkb said:


> Sweep the floor
> Dig the trench
> Get the coffee
> Carry my tools
> ...


Holy crap batman don't ask questions? Talk about job security make sure he's a helper all his life. What your too old to carry your own tools?


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Top 10 mistakes I make as an apprentice:
> 
> 1) Not numbering the wires before the pull, or cutting the wires after the pull without writing down the numbers off the reel. Gotta remember what sets are what, and what neutral belongs with what pair.
> 
> ...


sounds like my mistakes lol. now for the OP..

FIKI:

And remember with number 10, ITS ok to have to restock material, but never take more then what you need material wise either, if you need more of something wait till break or lunch and work as far as you can till then. 

Never do work more then what you have to, DO it right the first time. We're all human we all make mistakes but but redoing something 3 or 4 times is dumb.

take your time bending conduit, Make sure its level, straight, make sure nothing is howling(aka dog legging). practice makes perfect, you also will probably get told you did some piping wrong, Everyone does it differntly but don't get discouraged.

Also Loose the attitude, you have 5 years of work, and you still have to pass your Exam, even then the exam still has a high failure rate due to people not studying or other reasons. You then have to work EVEN longer to get your contractors exam. so by this time you've gone through 2 new code edition, maaaybe 3. YOU WON"T EVER KNOW EVERYTHING.

In my area winter work is impossible to find if not rare, i've had to change shops about 3 times to just support myself and my family. If it wasn't for the economy i would still be at one shop. EACH shop has different standards, I've worked for shops with the mentality of GET IT DONE to shops that want the work to Look good and be done timely. Take Pride in your work


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya I dropped the attitude a while ago. I am pleased to report I got my first interview on monday and I graduate from trade school this coming june. Im going to be a maintenance technician at a solar manufacturing plant. I wonder if that counts towards my journeyman?


----------



## Producer (May 29, 2011)

If you want success in this trade. Work your butt off every chance you get, Don't engage in any bashing towards any other worker, Due your time end earn the knowledge that only comes in time. I had a journeyman show on a project of mine and I proceeded to lay him out, half way though our walk through he cracks a laugh and say's are you serious? I looked at him and said what do you mean? He said he has been doing this for ten years and is capable of laying himself out. I told him ten years isn't **** and to go home. About 20min later he came back and apologized and asked me to lay him out. He worked his ass off and few month's later told another foreman I was a good guy to work with. Anyway you need to learn then set an example. I oversee up to 25 men at any given time but I always have a tool belt on and never lay men out to do work I would not be ready to do myself.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

quality..quality..quality.
Quality in the way you present yourself,Quality in the way you speak,work, and the product that you put out. and equally important, Quality Attitude, In my time in this trade i have seen (would be) great electricians fail because of their attitude and personality alone, if you think that you are the sh**,and project that attitude, your peers will see through that immediatley. as a boss my emloyees should be a reflection of my business. when your not with me you still represent me. Good luck


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Producer said:


> If you want success in this trade. Work your butt off every chance you get, Don't engage in any bashing towards any other worker, Due your time end earn the knowledge that only comes in time. I had a journeyman show on a project of mine and I proceeded to lay him out, half way though our walk through he cracks a laugh and say's are you serious? I looked at him and said what do you mean? He said he has been doing this for ten years and is capable of laying himself out. I told him ten years isn't **** and to go home. About 20min later he came back and apologized and asked me to lay him out. He worked his ass off and few month's later told another foreman I was a good guy to work with. Anyway you need to learn then set an example. I oversee up to 25 men at any given time but I always have a tool belt on and never lay men out to do work I would not be ready to do myself.



Wow. 

You are awesome. 
I was running 25 men my second year in the trade. 

Years in the trade means nothing. 
Money matters.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Producer said:


> If you want success in this trade. Work your butt off every chance you get, Don't engage in any bashing towards any other worker, Due your time end earn the knowledge that only comes in time. I had a journeyman show on a project of mine and I proceeded to lay him out, half way though our walk through he cracks a laugh and say's are you serious? I looked at him and said what do you mean? He said he has been doing this for ten years and is capable of laying himself out. I told him ten years isn't **** and to go home. About 20min later he came back and apologized and asked me to lay him out. He worked his ass off and few month's later told another foreman I was a good guy to work with. Anyway you need to learn then set an example. I oversee up to 25 men at any given time but I always have a tool belt on and never lay men out to do work I would not be ready to do myself.


Here we go again...another super prima-donna apprentice.

Just another A-Hole with an attitude.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Eating
> Breathing
> Sleeping
> Walking
> ...


I took the liberty of highlighting the most important of the two. 

Dressing: Arrive to the job dressed appropriately based on the work at hand and the location. If you're gonna be in a trench or on a construction site, good work boots, jeans and t-shirt without political, religious or other potentially offensive material is a must. If you sweat a lot, wear deodorant (no one but for gay guys with fetishes wants to smell your stink) and bring an extra t-shirt or two to change into. If you are doing residential or commercial work indoors, clean work shoes (and cover booties), NEW jeans or slacks and a nice shirt are a must. Again wear deodorant and stay as clean as possible. Have a decent haircut too.

Listening: This should be #1 on the list!! Keep your mouth shut and listen to what you are being told by your j-man and master EC. There is a reason they are J-men and masters, and the biggest is EXPERIENCE. You can do this job for 20+ years and STILL find there is a lot you don't know. But don't be afraid to ask questions...but be mindful of both timing and how you ask. 

And humility will get you a lot farther than arrogance will.:thumbsup:


----------



## All-Circuits (May 31, 2011)

Fiki said:


> As an apprentice, I need to be the best. I want to be paid more than my journeyman. However I know I will make mistakes. You guys? Well you may as well be contractors and foreman compared to me. Residential, commercial, and industrial. I have no idea where I end up after school. If you individual men can give me some things to focus on. I would GREATLY appreciate it. I want to show up my journeyman in the field. Work twice as fast with a humble face. If you can think of 10 things, the 10 most common mess ups or even 10 more advanced things you should know but it is understandable you dont. I got box and conduit fill nearly memorized with THHN. Thats a given, I want to blow up the competition. I dont mind digging trenches and will finish the trench without being paid if it takes to long. I need to move up in the ranks. I want to be ready to prepare for my masters exam when I take my journeyman's. I took the advice of another poster and kept a copy of the NEC by the toilet for good 20 min reads and sometimes 30 min after mexican or indian food (Chinese means 45 min).
> 
> Basically I need to be better than everyone else ever, always.


 You'll probably end up layed off like all those other really good JW's, and be replaced with cheaper apprentice labor. Doesn't really sound any different then non union does it? I know because I am a JW


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> ]
> 19. Trying to reinvent the trade with too many Wonder Solutions like, "Instead of using a utility knife to remove the SonoTubes from the light pole bases, why not just soak 'em in gas and _burn_ 'em off?"


i like that idea. pretty funny:thumbsup:did somebody actually come up with that idea on one of your jobs?


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

jza said:


> Ditch the attitude before the guys at work find out how big of a ****** you are.


Wow, you must be a really nice human being. I don't like the guys post either, but no need for that kind of language.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

IndyJester said:


> Wow, you must be a really nice human being. I don't like the guys post either, but no need for that kind of language.


First this is a 4-1/2 year old thread and second have you ever worked construction? He was being polite.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

I had no idea being a bigot was "polite".


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> Wow, you must be a really nice human being. I don't like the guys post either, but no need for that kind of language.


Why did you reboot a four-year old dead thread ? :whistling2:

And _this_ thread, of all threads ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> First this is a 4-1/2 year old thread and second have you ever worked construction? He was being polite.


I rather suspect that he queried the forum for the magic word: ******. :blink::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

IndyJester said:


> I had no idea being a bigot was "polite".


 
It is not, BUT have you ever worked construction?

It is a word I have dropped from personal vocabulary, but it is heard on a daily basis on construction sites and in gay bars I would bet.

And 4-1/2 years ago it was much more common of a word in daily conversation.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

telsa said:


> Why did you reboot a four-year old dead thread ? :whistling2:
> 
> And _this_ thread, of all threads ?


Honestly, 
I didn't see it was from 4 years ago. My bad.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

IndyJester said:


> Honestly,
> I didn't see it was from 4 years ago. My bad.


It is fine you brought it up, for some reason new members seem to do this, not a big deal.

And welcome to the forum:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Times are a changing, faster now than ever, there was a time not one gave a thought to certain words, now we are more sensitive to other peoples feelings.

But it does take time not everyone is going to change their life long thinking, habits or beliefs over night.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> It is not, BUT have you ever worked construction?
> 
> It is a word I have dropped from personal vocabulary, but it is heard on a daily basis on construction sites and in gay bars I would bet.
> 
> And 4-1/2 years ago it was much more common of a word in daily conversation.


My bad. I admit I didn't see the post was 4 years old. Yes I have, and yes I have heard the word used on the job site. It's despicable, and on par with the N-word IMO. Just because it's heard on a daily basis on a construction site doesn't make it okay.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I should add he most likely meant in in a sissy sort of way not derogatory to gays. THOUGH SISSY is now considered a slam on women.

When in reality it is meant for a man to MAN UP

It is getting harder and harder to call a man out for being a ????????????

What's the next word that is banned?


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> I should add he most likely meant in in a sissy sort of way not derogatory to gays. THOUGH SISSY is now considered a slam on women.
> 
> When in reality it is meant for a man to MAN UP
> 
> ...


Funny, I bet there was a guy saying the exact same thing when people started to view "n***er as derogatory word. I guarantee you it has nothing to do with being a man. 

I served our country for 8 years, so did my wife. We served so that we each have the freedom to say whatever words we choose. If saying ****** makes you feel manly, be my guest.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

IndyJester said:


> Funny, I bet there was a guy saying the exact same thing when people started to view "n***er as derogatory word. I guarantee you it has nothing to do with being a man.
> 
> I served our country for 8 years, so did my wife. We served so that we each have the freedom to say whatever words we choose. If saying ****** makes you feel manly, be my guest.


 There were people that thought what now we can't use the N word, (it was never in my vocabulary my parents never used it and I never remember it not being allowed or not we just weren't raised that way.

The F word was common as muck growing up and never gave it much thought until a few years back when it was pointed out as being offensive. At that point I dropped it.

But as I said many people have trouble changing habits or accepting changes.

Take the Bruce Jenner issue engulfing the country. My father would have taken some time to adjust to seeing a Decathlon Gold Medal winner wearing a dress, where younger people were more adaptive. That does not make those of the older generation bigots, unless they want to fight it tooth and nail in my eyes it just takes them some time to adjust.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> There were people that thought what now we can't use the N word, (it was never in my vocabulary my parents never used it and I never remember it not being allowed or not we just weren't raised that way.
> 
> The F word was common as muck growing up and never gave it much thought until a few years back when it was pointed out as being offensive. At that point I dropped it.
> 
> Well I'm SOL. I use f*ck all the time. Didn't even know that was offensive.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

To put the cart before the horse:

If a word causes apoplexy in a person, how can he bring himself to grapple with thorny ideas?

Put simply, bigots too can stumble upon a valid point or two amid their ranting.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, this thread is solid gold. I wonder where this dude is now? It's been over 4 years, so I assume he knows everything.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Most took the OP as a provocation -- trolling -- as it is plainly over the top... probably composed while drunk or high. Heh.

Most of the thread consists of seasoned hands venting about irritating apprentices. Heh.

That's a dynamic that will never end, of course.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

....


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Man this thread went deep awful quick.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

#164 deleted for stupidity of author.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

This kid is cocky but has heart. Lots of posts here that are just attacking the man. One thing you won't learn in just a few years or ten is trouble shooting shortcuts. It's not magic but it almost can be and it takes half a life to learn well. Lots of ways to read about it in books or hear stories but until you are in the mix with people waiting it's just hypothetical. Just let life happen and push it as much as you can if you must but it will only come with time and failures under pressure.


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

whats with all the "******" stuff at the beginning? in 2011? really lame you guys.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> I should add he most likely meant in in a sissy sort of way not derogatory to gays. THOUGH SISSY is now considered a slam on women.


A man was just awarded woman of the year … Now THAT’S a slam on women.



Pharon said:


> Wow, this thread is solid gold. I wonder where this dude is now? It's been over 4 years, so I assume he knows everything.


I was wondering the same thing. I give it 50/50. Either _A_ he wised up and is doing well, or _B_ he had trouble everywhere he went and eventually washed out. 

Fiki, fill us in; we need an update! :laughing:
.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Michigan Master said:


> Fiki, fill us in; we need an update! :laughing:
> .


Fiki isn't on the members list. He did have near 300 posts in 2011.


----------



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

fisstech said:


> whats with all the "******" stuff at the beginning? in 2011? really lame you guys.



You tell em social justice warrior


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

JohnDeere said:


> You tell em social justice warrior
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*looks at location*

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

fisstech said:


> whats with all the "******" stuff at the beginning? in 2011? really lame you guys.


I'm in complete agreement.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Fiki said:


> As an apprentice, I need to be the best. I want to be paid more than my journeyman. However I know I will make mistakes. You guys? Well you may as well be contractors and foreman compared to me. Residential, commercial, and industrial. I have no idea where I end up after school. If you individual men can give me some things to focus on. I would GREATLY appreciate it. I want to show up my journeyman in the field. Work twice as fast with a humble face. If you can think of 10 things, the 10 most common mess ups or even 10 more advanced things you should know but it is understandable you dont. I got box and conduit fill nearly memorized with THHN. Thats a given, I want to blow up the competition. I dont mind digging trenches and will finish the trench without being paid if it takes to long. I need to move up in the ranks. I want to be ready to prepare for my masters exam when I take my journeyman's. I took the advice of another poster and kept a copy of the NEC by the toilet for good 20 min reads and sometimes 30 min after mexican or indian food (Chinese means 45 min).
> 
> Basically I need to be better than everyone else ever, always.


Couple things jump out at me from your post. You want to show up your J'man? If your goal is to make someone else look bad, that's not a good start. Respect those that were there before you. 
Secondly, you can't think or treat your coworkers as the competition, they may save your ass one day. Learning the code is a great start. Applying that knowledge takes years. Be a good employee, learn what you can.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn it, did it again. posted something with out checking if I was on the last page of the thread.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> Damn it, did it again. posted something with out checking if I was on the last page of the thread.


Doesn't matter; it's still good advice.


----------



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

fisstech said:


> *looks at location*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:



Oh you type out your fictive actions, how trendy. I can only imagine how enlightened you are in real life. Do you have a liberal arts degree too?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

*Really? I mean...really?*



JohnDeere said:


> Oh you type out your fictive actions, how trendy. I can only imagine how enlightened you are in real life. Do you have a liberal arts degree too?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who the hell doesn't use emoji's in this day and age? Also, how else is he supposed to do that on a forum using technology from the 1990's? I laughed when I saw it. :laughing:

When did it become okay to criticize someone for getting a degree? Even a liberal arts degree isn't easy to attain, especially from an Accredited University. 

Something is seriously wrong with a person if they think getting a degree..ANY degree is easy, or not honorable. :no::no::no:

looks at location.... :thumbsupnow I get it)


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

IndyJester said:


> When did it become okay to criticize someone for getting a degree? Even a liberal arts degree isn't easy to attain, especially from an Accredited University.


Most of the people I know with LA degrees (which isn't many, I admit) don't have a career in the field they wanted to work on.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> Who the hell doesn't use emoji's in this day and age? Also, how else is he supposed to do that on a forum using technology from the 1990's? I laughed when I saw it. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And when did it become ok to make assumptions on a persons social stances based on their geographical location. All I did was call the kid out for getting righteous on us for something that was said in a post 4 years ago. That's just stupid and way too common in this no tolerance for intolerance culture we live in. Everyone just needs to give the social justice crusade a rest and be happy with their own decisions on how to live. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Ibtl

What is wrong with you guys?


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> Even a liberal arts degree isn't easy to attain, especially from an Accredited University.
> 
> Something is seriously wrong with a person if they think getting a degree..ANY degree is easy, or not honorable. :no::no::no:


If a person is willing to place ever encroaching restrictions on what is socially acceptable to think and discuss, then the humanities become as easy as enjoying warm milk and cookies while nestled in a campus "safe space."

Aside from that, the humanities student who laces his papers with contempt for western civilization, framing every topic as a simplistic conflict between oppressor and oppressed, will breeze through many, many programs with top grades.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

You want to get paid more than a Journeyman electrician, as an apprentice?

What is the reasoning and expectation behind that?
There has been times I have been paid a master electrician rate, but that wasn't expected.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not one for beating others down verbally, but most job sites have guys that are. It's like the prison yard. If you come with your heart on your sleeve, they will exploit it


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread in its entirety shows whats wrong with education. Id rather be burned alive then go through an apprenticeship.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

derit said:


> To put the cart before the horse:
> 
> If a word causes apoplexy in a person, how can he bring himself to grapple with thorny ideas?


They can't we are raising a group of wussies who will freak out when someone gives them the finger in traffic and explains to them they are a dumb F*CKING C**T cause they forgot their turn signal.


Obama and Abortion, then there is the offensive word Hillary which can drive folks mad and cause angst in certain folks should we ban those words?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

LightsOn81 said:


> I'm not one for beating others down verbally, but most job sites have guys that are. It's like the prison yard. If you come with your heart on your sleeve, they will exploit it


In 45 years I have worked with maybe 1/2 a dozen A-Holes, and by my math that is pretty low. In my company anybody brow beating an apprentices will be sh*t canned. But I have never had this issue because we hire decent folks.


----------



## IndyJester (Nov 6, 2015)

If a person is willing to place ever encroaching restrictions on what is socially acceptable to think and discuss, then the humanities become as easy as enjoying warm milk and cookies while nestled in a campus "safe space."

Aside from that, the humanities student who laces his papers with contempt for western civilization, framing every topic as a simplistic conflict between oppressor and oppressed, will breeze through many, many programs with top grades.[/QUOTE]

This moron *actually* beleives the "Liberal" in a Liberal Arts degree is the same definition as "Liberal" in the political world. Sorry state of affairs. 

When did it become okay? When I lived in the Midwest around conservatives like you most of my life.


----------



## JohnDeere (Nov 10, 2015)

IndyJester said:


> If a person is willing to place ever encroaching restrictions on what is socially acceptable to think and discuss, then the humanities become as easy as enjoying warm milk and cookies while nestled in a campus "safe space."
> 
> Aside from that, the humanities student who laces his papers with contempt for western civilization, framing every topic as a simplistic conflict between oppressor and oppressed, will breeze through many, many programs with top grades.


This moron *actually* beleives the "Liberal" in a Liberal Arts degree is the same definition as "Liberal" in the political world. Sorry state of affairs. 

When did it become okay? When I lived in the Midwest around conservatives like you most of my life.[/QUOTE]


If you didn't get the liberal arts degree reference then there is no sense in conversing with you. You dumb


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

IndyJester said:


> If a person is willing to place ever encroaching restrictions on what is socially acceptable to think and discuss, then the humanities become as easy as enjoying warm milk and cookies while nestled in a campus "safe space."
> 
> Aside from that, the humanities student who laces his papers with contempt for western civilization, framing every topic as a simplistic conflict between oppressor and oppressed, will breeze through many, many programs with top grades.


This moron *actually* beleives the "Liberal" in a Liberal Arts degree is the same definition as "Liberal" in the political world. Sorry state of affairs. 

When did it become okay? When I lived in the Midwest around conservatives like you most of my life.[/quote]

I dont agree with all the restrictions, but I think it comes from people who were bullied to death over those terms. If you have an apprentice is is indeed gay, is calling him "******" really conducive to his well being?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Top 10 things an apprentice messes up;
Posting under the influence.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Reviving a 4 year old thread and turning it into a political discussion. 

Closed.


----------

